# Adopting Mr Cat



## don (Feb 26, 2003)

http://www.fanfiction.net/read.php?storyid=1353570


This is a link to the story of how I adopted my first cat "mr cat"
Mr Cat has been deceased for 9 years now.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice story! Its great when cats get rescued from shelters :lol:


----------

